# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برای زیر 10000هزارشدن تو 48روز باقی مونده  چیکار باید کرد؟

## _saeed_

سلا دوستان راستش هدف اول زیر5000  منطقه2 بود ولی دوباره از برنامه هام جا موندم  وبه این نتیجه رسیدم که من نمیتونم روزی 13 14 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی اگه دو روز این کارو کنم روز سوم اصلا هیچ درسی نمیخونم به خاطر همین تصمیم گرفتم اشتبلاه پارسالو تکرار نکنم وهدف قابل دسترس تری رو انتخاب کنم من پارسال همیشه  هدف زیر 3000هزار داشتم ولی تهش شدم 25000هزار .راست میگن سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه.حالا به نظرتون برای این رتبه باید چیکار کنم چه مباحثی رو بخونم و چند ساعت در روز درس بخونم؟ وچه درصدی باید کسب کنم تو هر درس خواهشا در مورد منابعم کمکم کنید قول میدم اخرین تاپیکم تو نجمن باشه قیل کنکور.

----------


## saj8jad

> سلا دوستان راستش هدف اول زیر5000  منطقه2 بود ولی دوباره از برنامه هام جا موندم  وبه این نتیجه رسیدم که من نمیتونم روزی 13 14 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی اگه دو روز این کارو کنم روز سوم اصلا هیچ درسی نمیخونم به خاطر همین تصمیم گرفتم اشتبلاه پارسالو تکرار نکنم وهدف قابل دسترس تری رو انتخاب کنم من پارسال همیشه  هدف زیر 3000هزار داشتم ولی تهش شدم 25000هزار .راست میگن سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه.حالا به نظرتون برای این رتبه باید چیکار کنم چه مباحثی رو بخونم و چند ساعت در روز درس بخونم؟ وچه درصدی باید کسب کنم تو هر درس خواهشا در مورد منابعم کمکم کنید قول میدم اخرین تاپیکم تو نجمن باشه قیل کنکور.


سلام

داداچ گلم این 48 روز باقی مانده رو روزی 14 تا 16 ساعت با تمام وجود بخون بسته به تلاشت حداقل زیر 5000 کشوری نشدی بیا من خسارتش رو میدم  :Y (551):

----------


## saj8jad

در مورد مباحث هم عمومی ها رو کامل کامل بخون  :Yahoo (1): 

اختصاصی ها هم مثل زیست دوستان تجربی بهتر میتونن راهنمایی کنن  :Yahoo (1): 

رتبه و رشته و دانشگاه خوب میخوای باید زحمت بکشی داداش  :Y (551):

----------


## Swallow

> سلا دوستان راستش هدف اول زیر5000  منطقه2 بود ولی دوباره از برنامه هام جا موندم  وبه این نتیجه رسیدم که من نمیتونم روزی 13 14 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی اگه دو روز این کارو کنم روز سوم اصلا هیچ درسی نمیخونم به خاطر همین تصمیم گرفتم اشتبلاه پارسالو تکرار نکنم وهدف قابل دسترس تری رو انتخاب کنم من پارسال همیشه  هدف زیر 3000هزار داشتم ولی تهش شدم 25000هزار .راست میگن سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه.حالا به نظرتون برای این رتبه باید چیکار کنم چه مباحثی رو بخونم و چند ساعت در روز درس بخونم؟ وچه درصدی باید کسب کنم تو هر درس خواهشا در مورد منابعم کمکم کنید قول میدم اخرین تاپیکم تو نجمن باشه قیل کنکور.



*سلام...خب ببینید هر چه درصد هاتون بالا باشه معلومه ک بهتره ! و اما در مورد منابع : 
زیست : حتما حتما نشر الگو 
ریاضی : ده سال کنکور آبی قلم چی ( سوالات ده سال پیش کنکور رو شامل میشه تا حالا ) 
فیزیک : گاج نقره ای (میکرو)
شیمی : مبتکران 
ادبیات : برای قرابت: نشر الگو .......برای املا و لغت : مهر و ماه ......تاریخ ادبیات: تخته سیاه ...
دینی : گاج میکرو 
عربی: گاج میکرو 
در ضمن این ک میگید چند ساعت بخونم اصلا مهم نی ...اشتباه پارسال منم دقیقا همین بود..مهم نی ک چند ساعت میخونی مهم با کیفیت خوندنه ..باید طوری بخونی ک ملکه ذهنت شه ! 
موفق باشید ! 
*

----------


## Ali TiR

شما به جا این همه تاپیک زدن اگه میرفتی درس میخوندی از برنامه عقب نمی موندی
احتمالا دو روز دیگه میای میگی برا رتبه زیر 15000 شدن چ درسایی بخونم آخه از برنامه 2 روز پیشم جا موندم ! :Yahoo (21): 
وقتی که شما داری وقتتو اینجا به بطالت میگذرونی ، بچه های خر زن ! (تعبیر جدید خر خون :Yahoo (21): ) عین همین حیوون دوس داشتنی درس می خونن !
تو این روزا علاوه بر کیفیت ، کمیت هم اهمیت زیادی داره . ینی ساعت مطالعتو باید خیلی ببری بالا . انتظار نداشته باش با خوندن روزی 5-6 ساعت ، با توجه به اینکه مدتی هم از درس خوندن دور بودی بیای غوغا کنی !
کسی آش میخوره که پول بیشتری بده!
شما اگه آش خوشمزه تری میخوای (رتبه پایین تر و تراز بالاتر) باید هزینه بیشتری(زحمت و تلاش و ساعت مطالعه بالاتر در کنار کیفیت) کنی . 
اما بحث بعدی !
ببین گلم !  چرا انقد درصد میپرسی ؟ الان من بگم ریاضی 30 درصدبزنی به این رتبه 10 هزار میرسی (در کنار درصد های معقول دروس دیگه) تو میری 30 درصد مطالبو میخونی ؟ اگه جوابت بله ست خب غلط میکنی  ( ببخشید اشتباه میکنی ! ) تو باید حداقل 70 درصد مطالبو بخونی تا به این درصد برسی . نابغه هم که باشی سوالاتی رو طراح مطرح میکنه که مجبوری با یه لبخندی  ملیح :Yahoo (21):  از روش رد شی . *تفکیک مطالبی که بچه ها واست میکنن ، از نظر اونا ساده ست . سوالات سخت کنکور هم معمولا از مباحثی هست که همه میگن اسونه !!!!* 
مثلا کی فکرشو میکرد سوال تابع معکوسی که هر سال با عدد گذاری حل میشد پارسال با رسم نمودار و ترکیب با کاربرد مشتق حل شه ؟!؟!
بعد از اونور! سوالاتی که همه میگن سخته ، مثلا هندسه پایه، 3 تا از 4 تا سوالش پارسال تو 30 ثانیه حل میشد .
تو تاپیک قبلی نوشته بودی زیست نمیدونم 60 درصد میخونم که 50 بزنم !!!!! خب این ینی چی ؟! من نمی فهمم ؟ تفکیک مطلب تو زیست آخه ؟!؟!؟!
کسی که راهنماگر خوبی باشه هیچوقت نمیاد بگه فلان مطلب رو بخون و بهمان مطلب رو نخون . حتی تو همین بازه زمانی تا کنکور. هیچکس علم و غیب نداره که کدوم مبحث آسون میاد کدوم مبحث سخت . پس من اصلا توصیه نمی کنم کدومو بخونی کدومو نخونی . تا هر جا که میتونی بخون و به درصد هم اصلا فک نکن . هر چی که خدا بخواد همون پیش میاد .
فقط میتونم بگم میانگین 30 - 40 واسه این رتبه مدنظرت قابل پیش بینیه . هر چند کنکور هر سال سبک اکثر سوالاتش تغییر میکنه و درصد اصلا مطرح نیس . مهم ترازه
 پس نتیجه گیری این که دیگه نبینم تاپیک بزنی  :Yahoo (21):  . هی نپرس چی بخونم چی نخونم .
مث یه بچه خوب برو درستو بخون تا ایشالا رستگار شوی !
عزتت مستدام !

----------


## thedude

نشر الگو زیست زیاده؟؟ من تا حالا همش کتاب خوندم همه بچه های انجمن میکن الگو خوندن تو این مدت باقی مونده میشه خوندش؟؟ یا به کتاب درسی  خوندن بسنده کنم

----------


## sami7

> نشر الگو زیست زیاده؟؟ من تا حالا همش کتاب خوندم همه بچه های انجمن میکن الگو خوندن تو این مدت باقی مونده میشه خوندش؟؟ یا به کتاب درسی  خوندن بسنده کنم


فقط برو تست های سراسری زیست رو بزن

نیاز به نشر الگو و گاج و .... نداری 

کتاب خوب خوندی ؟ افرین حالا برو نمونه سوالات سراسری سال های اخیر رو صد بار حل کن (‌از 87 تا 94 ) 

اگه وقت زیاد اوردی که نمیاری چهارتا دونه تالیفی هم بزن

----------


## thedude

کتابو پودرش کردم هفته ای هم 2 بار دوره میکنم پس به نظر شما الگو در این بازه زمانی خوب نیست؟ تست های سراسری هم زدم

----------


## ata.beheshti

> سلام
> 
> داداچ گلم این 48 روز باقی مانده رو روزی 14 تا 16 ساعت با تمام وجود بخون بسته به تلاشت حداقل زیر 5000 کشوری نشدی بیا من خسارتش رو میدم


'
زیر 5000 کشوری میشه چند منطقه 1

----------


## _saeed_

> سلام
> 
> داداچ گلم این 48 روز باقی مانده رو روزی 14 تا 16 ساعت با تمام وجود بخون بسته به تلاشت حداقل زیر 5000 کشوری نشدی بیا من خسارتش رو میدم


من چی میگم شما چی میگی؟ میگم عادت به ساعت مطالعه بالا ندارم

----------


## _saeed_

> شما به جا این همه تاپیک زدن اگه میرفتی درس میخوندی از برنامه عقب نمی موندی
> احتمالا دو روز دیگه میای میگی برا رتبه زیر 15000 شدن چ درسایی بخونم آخه از برنامه 2 روز پیشم جا موندم !
> وقتی که شما داری وقتتو اینجا به بطالت میگذرونی ، بچه های خر زن ! (تعبیر جدید خر خون) عین همین حیوون دوس داشتنی درس می خونن !
> تو این روزا علاوه بر کیفیت ، کمیت هم اهمیت زیادی داره . ینی ساعت مطالعتو باید خیلی ببری بالا . انتظار نداشته باش با خوندن روزی 5-6 ساعت ، با توجه به اینکه مدتی هم از درس خوندن دور بودی بیای غوغا کنی !
> کسی آش میخوره که پول بیشتری بده!
> شما اگه آش خوشمزه تری میخوای (رتبه پایین تر و تراز بالاتر) باید هزینه بیشتری(زحمت و تلاش و ساعت مطالعه بالاتر در کنار کیفیت) کنی . 
> اما بحث بعدی !
> ببین گلم !  چرا انقد درصد میپرسی ؟ الان من بگم ریاضی 30 درصدبزنی به این رتبه 10 هزار میرسی (در کنار درصد های معقول دروس دیگه) تو میری 30 درصد مطالبو میخونی ؟ اگه جوابت بله ست خب غلط میکنی  ( ببخشید اشتباه میکنی ! ) تو باید حداقل 70 درصد مطالبو بخونی تا به این درصد برسی . نابغه هم که باشی سوالاتی رو طراح مطرح میکنه که مجبوری با یه لبخندی  ملیح از روش رد شی . *تفکیک مطالبی که بچه ها واست میکنن ، از نظر اونا ساده ست . سوالات سخت کنکور هم معمولا از مباحثی هست که همه میگن اسونه !!!!* 
> مثلا کی فکرشو میکرد سوال تابع معکوسی که هر سال با عدد گذاری حل میشد پارسال با رسم نمودار و ترکیب با کاربرد مشتق حل شه ؟!؟!
> ...


نمیخوام رویایی فکر کنم من از توانایی هام خبر دارم ومیدونم نمیتونم یدفعه ساعت مطالعه ام رو زیاد کنم به خاطر همین هدفمو معقول تر کردم تا در حدم باشه.رویایی فکر کردن بیشتر ادمو از هدف دور میکنه.ادم نمیتونه نظر عوض بشه منم ادمم خب.درضمن من کی گفتم 60 درصد زیستو میخونم که 50 بزنم من گفتم میخوام حدودا 50درصدشو بخونم وحدودا30 درصد بزنم اگه سوالای زیستو تحلیل کرده باشی میبینی که درسای پیش یه جز یک سوال همش مفهومیه در ضمن مباحثی مثل گیاهی وژنتیکم سوالات جدایی دارن حالا دیدن تو زیستم میشه مطالبو تفکیک کرد.

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


من چی میگم شما چی میگی؟ میگم عادت به ساعت مطالعه بالا ندارم



اینا همش بهونس ...
خسته میشم خسته میشم همش تلقینه ...
منم اینجوری بودم نتیجشم شد دوبار پشت کنکور موندن ...
بهونه الکی نیار ... بشین روزی 15 ساعت بخون ...*

----------


## _saeed_

> *
> 
> 
> اینا همش بهونس ...
> خسته میشم خسته میشم همش تلقینه ...
> منم اینجوری بودم نتیجشم شد دوبار پشت کنکور موندن ...
> بهونه الکی نیار ... بشین روزی 15 ساعت بخون ...*


ببین داداش من مثلا بعضی ها نمیخوام پزشک بشم درضمن من نمیگم نشدنیه میشه ساعت مطالعه بالا داشت ولی کم کم نه تو 48 روز یدفعه .به هیچ وجه نمیخوام رویایی فکر کنم شما اگه نمیخوای در مورد سوالم نظر بدین الکی منو دوباره وسوسه به این کارای عجیب وغریب نکنین خواهشا

----------


## sami7

> کتابو پودرش کردم هفته ای هم 2 بار دوره میکنم پس به نظر شما الگو در این بازه زمانی خوب نیست؟ تست های سراسری هم زدم


خب در این صورت می تونی بین الگو و تانک تست یکی رو انتخاب کنی

جفتشم کتاب سنگینی هست 

فقط تنها تفاوتشون توی این هست که تانک تست پاسخنامه بهتری داره و ویرایش جدید هست برا کنکور 95

----------


## _saeed_

> خب در این صورت می تونی بین الگو و تانک تست یکی رو انتخاب کنی
> 
> جفتشم کتاب سنگینی هست 
> 
> فقط تنها تفاوتشون توی این هست که تانک تست پاسخنامه بهتری داره و ویرایش جدید هست برا کنکور 95


لطفا پستو به حاشیه نبرید

----------


## sami7

> لطفا پستو به حاشیه نبرید


اینجا فروم هس محل تبادل نظر...
هر کس می تونه سوال بپرسه و جواب بشنوه...
این بنده خدا هم سوال پرسید جوابشو دادم

Sent from my SM-N910F

----------


## _saeed_

> اینجا فروم هس محل تبادل نظر...
> هر کس می تونه سوال بپرسه و جواب بشنوه...
> این بنده خدا هم سوال پرسید جوابشو دادم
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F


اشکالی نداره ولی میخوام از اصل موضوع پست دور نشیم

----------


## sami7

> اشکالی نداره ولی میخوام از اصل موضوع پست دور نشیم


انشالا بودجه بندی بکن
جو گیر هم نشو برای ساعت مطالعه و یک ساعت مناسب و معقول انتخاب کن 
برنامه ریزی کن واسه تمام لحظه هات
وقتتم بیخود تلف نکن 
کتاب های بزرگ و حجیم هم دور خودت نچین
با عشق و علاقه و هدف بخون
قطعا تو این مدت باقی مونده ی نتیجه در خور و خوب میگیری
موفق باشی[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910F

----------


## Milad98

*من قلم میرم
از همون اول سال از برنامه ها عقب افتادم ورفته رفته بیشتر شدمباحث عقب موندم
تا اینکه برنامه رو ول کردم!
منم مثل توام ی جورایی زیاد نمیتونم درس بخونم
من دیگه رو کنکور امسال حساب نمیکنم

و حرفای Ali TiR* *رو قبول دارم از این نظر که توکنکورهای سالهای اخیر واقعا نمیشه گفت من 30 درصد مباحث فلان درسو میخونم و30درصد یا نهایتا 20درصد تو کنکورمیزنم

نمیخوام ناامیدت کنم
اما خب اگه میخوای امسال بری ونمونی واسه سال بعد
مجبوری ریسک کنی  
باید از هردرس یه مباحثی رو انتخاب کنی و توشون به تسلط برسی وبقیشو بسپری به سرنوشت
چون واقعا ارزش نداره بخوای همه درسها رو سریع وگذرا بخونی تهش نفهمی چی به چی شد مخصوصا با سوال های کنکور های سال های اخیر

البته اینا نظر من بود شایدم اشتبا باشه.*

----------


## _saeed_

> *من قلم میرم
> از همون اول سال از برنامه ها عقب افتادم ورفته رفته بیشتر شدمباحث عقب موندم
> تا اینکه برنامه رو ول کردم!
> منم مثل توام ی جورایی زیاد نمیتونم درس بخونم
> من دیگه رو کنکور امسال حساب نمیکنم
> 
> و حرفای Ali TiR* *رو قبول دارم از این نظر که توکنکورهای سالهای اخیر واقعا نمیشه گفت من 30 درصد مباحث فلان درسو میخونم و30درصد یا نهایتا 20درصد تو کنکورمیزنم
> 
> نمیخوام ناامیدت کنم
> ...


فک نکم 10000هزار اوردن انقدر سخت باشه در ضمن من پشت کنکوریم وجایی برای برگشت ندارم

----------


## Milad98

> فک نکم 10000هزار اوردن انقدر سخت باشه در ضمن من پشت کنکوریم وجایی برای برگشت ندارم


*من نگفتم سخته!*

----------


## negar~

> سلا دوستان راستش هدف اول زیر5000  منطقه2 بود ولی دوباره از برنامه هام جا موندم  وبه این نتیجه رسیدم که من نمیتونم روزی 13 14 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی اگه دو روز این کارو کنم روز سوم اصلا هیچ درسی نمیخونم به خاطر همین تصمیم گرفتم اشتبلاه پارسالو تکرار نکنم وهدف قابل دسترس تری رو انتخاب کنم من پارسال همیشه  هدف زیر 3000هزار داشتم ولی تهش شدم 25000هزار .راست میگن سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه.حالا به نظرتون برای این رتبه باید چیکار کنم چه مباحثی رو بخونم و چند ساعت در روز درس بخونم؟ وچه درصدی باید کسب کنم تو هر درس خواهشا در مورد منابعم کمکم کنید قول میدم اخرین تاپیکم تو نجمن باشه قیل کنکور.


راه حل=با کتاب از خواب بیدارشو.باکتاب بخور.باکتاب برو.باکتاب بیا.باکتاب ببین.باکتاب بخواب.با کتاب بمیر :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
خدایی کی اندازه من فک میکنه؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
تــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــازه خودم تنهایی به این نتیجه رسیدم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _saeed_

> راه حل=با کتاب از خواب بیدارشو.باکتاب بخور.باکتاب برو.باکتاب بیا.باکتاب ببین.باکتاب بخواب.با کتاب بمیر
> 
> خدایی کی اندازه من فک میکنه؟؟؟؟؟
> تــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــازه خودم تنهایی به این نتیجه رسیدم


فقط میخوام بدونم کسی اصلا تاپیکو میخونه توش نوشتم نمیتونم با ساعت مطاله بالا درس بخونم چون دو روز بعدش زده میشم خواهشا بخونین تاپیکو

----------


## _saeed_

بچه خواهشا نظرات کاربردی تری بدین در مورد چگونه جلو رفتن مرور وکنکور زدن پایانی نظر بدین برای اوردن همچین رتبه ای

----------


## ata.beheshti

> بچه خواهشا نظرات کاربردی تری بدین در مورد چگونه جلو رفتن مرور وکنکور زدن پایانی نظر بدین برای اوردن همچین رتبه ای


بیخودی وقتتو اینجا تلف نکن برو بشین از جایی که دلت میخاد شروع کن بخون دیییییییییییگه

----------


## zahra99

سلام من پشت کنکوری نیستم امسال اولین سالمه خیلی سردرگمم...من الان هدفم زیر 4000 منطقه 2 هست ولی بدبختانه ازوقتی امتحانای مدرسم شروع شده یعنی 25 اردیبشت ساعت مطالعم شده بین 4 تا 6 ساعت خیلی ناامیدم  چیکار کنم؟؟مثل قبل نمیشم...فقط منتظرم امتحانا تموم شه میترسم همینطوری ادامه پیدا کنه پس کی جمعبندی کنم؟؟لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## Mr.mTf

> فک نکم 10000هزار اوردن انقدر سخت باشه در ضمن من پشت کنکوریم وجایی برای برگشت ندارم


ببین مشکل اصلیت همینه ....دیگه گذشت 5-6 سال پیش
طرف مرخصی میگیره از دانشگاه
یا حتی فوق داره بر میگرده میخونه
میدونی یعنی چی؟؟
یعنی رقابت به شدت سنگینه
نمیگم نمیشه تو این مدت به این رتبه و شاید با توجه به پایه ای که داری به رتبه یکم بهتر از این رسید ولی خوب واقعا سخته.....
به دلیل افزایش رقابت  /کم شدن چیزی که بهش میگن سیاهی لشکر و همچنین سخت تر شدن سوالا
رک بهت میگم اگه از همین امروز 1 ساعتم از دست بدی به سمت اون رتبه نمیری 
هر روز هم باید 14-16 ساعت بخونی.....
اگه واقعا میخوای بسم الله ....باید بهاش رو بدی و گرنه ....
در مورد برنامه هم خواهشا نه اینجا و نه پیش هیچ مشاور و احد الناسی دنبال برنامه نگرد
الان تابستون مهر یا حتی دی نیست
کام ان فقط 7 هفته  مونده
یه شرایط  خاص که فقط باید خودت براش برنامه بریزی
تنها چیزی که لازم داری دیدن  بودجه بندی و پیدا کردن چنتا کتاب جمع بندی خوب با توجه به اشل خودته
تا اخر این روز رو نت نه دنبال برنامه بلکه دنبال کتاب مناسب برا خودت بگرد

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ASALI99


سلام من پشت کنکوری نیستم امسال اولین سالمه خیلی سردرگمم...من الان هدفم زیر 4000 منطقه 2 هست ولی بدبختانه ازوقتی امتحانای مدرسم شروع شده یعنی 25 اردیبشت ساعت مطالعم شده بین 4 تا 6 ساعت خیلی ناامیدم  چیکار کنم؟؟مثل قبل نمیشم...فقط منتظرم امتحانا تموم شه میترسم همینطوری ادامه پیدا کنه پس کی جمعبندی کنم؟؟لطفا کمک کنید


امتحانتتون تا کی هست؟؟
امتحانای داخلی رو دادین؟*

----------


## zahra.97

قشنگ برو یه سیر کتکشم بزن تا درست و حسابی حالیش بشه !!


> شما به جا این همه تاپیک زدن اگه میرفتی درس میخوندی از برنامه عقب نمی موندی
> احتمالا دو روز دیگه میای میگی برا رتبه زیر 15000 شدن چ درسایی بخونم آخه از برنامه 2 روز پیشم جا موندم !
> وقتی که شما داری وقتتو اینجا به بطالت میگذرونی ، بچه های خر زن ! (تعبیر جدید خر خون) عین همین حیوون دوس داشتنی درس می خونن !
> تو این روزا علاوه بر کیفیت ، کمیت هم اهمیت زیادی داره . ینی ساعت مطالعتو باید خیلی ببری بالا . انتظار نداشته باش با خوندن روزی 5-6 ساعت ، با توجه به اینکه مدتی هم از درس خوندن دور بودی بیای غوغا کنی !
> کسی آش میخوره که پول بیشتری بده!
> شما اگه آش خوشمزه تری میخوای (رتبه پایین تر و تراز بالاتر) باید هزینه بیشتری(زحمت و تلاش و ساعت مطالعه بالاتر در کنار کیفیت) کنی . 
> اما بحث بعدی !
> ببین گلم !  چرا انقد درصد میپرسی ؟ الان من بگم ریاضی 30 درصدبزنی به این رتبه 10 هزار میرسی (در کنار درصد های معقول دروس دیگه) تو میری 30 درصد مطالبو میخونی ؟ اگه جوابت بله ست خب غلط میکنی  ( ببخشید اشتباه میکنی ! ) تو باید حداقل 70 درصد مطالبو بخونی تا به این درصد برسی . نابغه هم که باشی سوالاتی رو طراح مطرح میکنه که مجبوری با یه لبخندی  ملیح از روش رد شی . *تفکیک مطالبی که بچه ها واست میکنن ، از نظر اونا ساده ست . سوالات سخت کنکور هم معمولا از مباحثی هست که همه میگن اسونه !!!!* 
> مثلا کی فکرشو میکرد سوال تابع معکوسی که هر سال با عدد گذاری حل میشد پارسال با رسم نمودار و ترکیب با کاربرد مشتق حل شه ؟!؟!
> ...

----------


## Amin97

> کتابو پودرش کردم هفته ای هم 2 بار دوره میکنم پس به نظر شما الگو در این بازه زمانی خوب نیست؟ تست های سراسری هم زدم


باوا بشین الگو رو تست های تالیفیشو سرعتی بزن اینا دارن چرت میگن من خودم تو یه هفته 6 درس سال دومو کل تستا تالیفی الگو رو زدم همین دو هفته پیش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mamad org

*دوستان اگه دوست دارید دوستتون به هدفش برسه دیگه چیزی ننویسن....

قاعدتا اگه راه درس خوندنا بلد نبود الان به جد هر کی بود دیگه یاد میگرف....الانم پا درسش بود...تستشم میزد....چای بیسکویتشم میخوردا....و در اخرم یه دعای خیری به شما که کمکش کردین میکرد....والا


پ.ن1:تا وقتی دوستمون خودشا با همه افزدونیش اعم از نمیتونما...نمیکشما...حال ندارما......فیلم میخوام ببینما....خلاصه از این جور بهونه ها شکست نده...شما هر چیم بگید فایده نداره....



پ.ن2:امیدوارم دوستمون اصلاح بشه ها اخرین نطری باشه که تو این تاپیک نوشته میشه


موفق باشید

*

----------


## Navid70

> من چی میگم شما چی میگی؟ میگم عادت به ساعت مطالعه بالا ندارم





> *دوستان اگه دوست دارید دوستتون به هدفش برسه دیگه چیزی ننویسن....
> 
> قاعدتا اگه راه درس خوندنا بلد نبود الان به جد هر کی بود دیگه یاد میگرف....الانم پا درسش بود...تستشم میزد....چای بیسکویتشم میخوردا....و در اخرم یه دعای خیری به شما که کمکش کردین میکرد....والا
> 
> 
> پ.ن1:تا وقتی دوستمون خودشا با همه افزدونیش اعم از نمیتونما...نمیکشما...حال ندارما......فیلم میخوام ببینما....خلاصه از این جور بهونه ها شکست نده...شما هر چیم بگید فایده نداره....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وقتی کسی تاپیک میزنه میگه ضعیفم یا تا الان درسی نخوندم تو دو ماه واسه کنکور چه کنم؟ و طرف میاد زیرش مینویسه رتبه 2000 که هیچی میتونی 100 بیاری و یکی دیگه میاد میگه کنکور طبله تو خالیه!!!!!
نتیجش میشه این که طرف اینقدر جو گیر میشه فکر میکنه نخونده هم بره 15 هزار رو اورده!!

----------


## Mr.Hosein

10هزار منطقه2 رتبه ی بدی نیست و مطمین باش خیلی از رقیبات دارن واسش تلاش میکنن...پس این مدت رو خوب خوب کار کن...از تفریح و شب و روزت بزن...کمتر از 50روز دیگه نتیجشو میبینی...
مطمینا این زودبازده ترین حرکت زندگیت میتونه باشه!پس وقتو بیشتر از این هدر نده...

برای ساعت مطالعه نگران نباش...به نظر من برو کتابخونه...کمتر از یک هفته ساعت مطالعت به 10ساعت میرسه و خودت به این فکر میوفتی که بالاتر ببریش...

در مورد درس ها من یک سری الویت پیشنهاد میکنم که توی این مدت باقی مونده بتونی بخونی...

شیمی=کل دوم+فصل1و2سوم+پیش1 از کنار مسایل به راحتی کنار نکش و ناامید نشو...زدن تست های مسایل تو کنکور های جدید راحت تر از حفظیاس...خوب خوب واکنش نویسی رو یاد بگیر...
زیست=فعلا گیاهی رو بزار کنار و بقیه ی مباحث رو از روی الویتی که خودت راحت تری و تست خیز تره بخون...فصل8پیش رو خوب خوب مسلط شو چرخه هارو بکش و هر شب مرورشون کن...(اولیت پیشنهادی=8-9-10-11پیش/2-4-11سوم/4-5-6-7-8دوم/1-2پیش/5-6-7پیش/1-3-10سوم/ژنتیک...پیشنهاد میکنم چرخه های میتوز و میوز رو خوب کار کنی چون توی حل تست هایی مثل 11سوم-3فصل اخر پیش و...ممکنه اذیتت کنن...

ریاضی=احتمال-امار-ماتریس-حد بعد از اون به انتخاب خودت میتونه به این شکل باشه:مشتق و انتگرال و کاربرد مشتق...(مثلثات هم متاسفانه مبحثی هست که نمیشه ازش فرار کرد...!)

فیزیک=8پیش-6پیش-4و5پیش-7پیش-گرما(یا نور و اینه یا مغناطیس و القا با توجه به راحتی خودت...)

عمومی هارو کامل بخون جز حالا بعضی از قواعد عربی و بعضی از مباحث  زبان فارسی...

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at





اینا همش بهونس ...
خسته میشم خسته میشم همش تلقینه ...
منم اینجوری بودم نتیجشم شد دوبار پشت کنکور موندن ...
بهونه الکی نیار ... بشین روزی 15 ساعت بخون ...



استارتر جان این امیر حسین راس میگه به خداااااا !!! من خودم چند روز به این موضوع پی بردم ...(البته بگم اگه علاقه باشه یه همچین اتفاقی میافته!!)
میدونی مشکلت چیه؟؟؟ تو یادت رفته که چطوری پر کاری انجام بدی... تو یادت رفته چطوری اصلا درس بخونی... تو یادت رفته قبلنا چه قدم های بزرگی برداشتی...داری همش خودتو دس کم میگیری!!(خیللیییی خوووب درکت میکنم)   

پسر تو یخ زدیییی, بشین بککککوب بخون! چند روز محکم بخون (این چند روز دقیقا مثل نهالیه که تازه کاشتی باید خووووب ازش مراقبت کنی, کافیه که یه لگد بخوره تا خراب شده) بزار یخت وا شه ولی اصلا توجهت رو نزار رو برنامه ای که نوشتی!! فقط بخون و سعی کن تواناییت رو بشناسی تو یه هفنته...(مثلا بفهمی که یه فصل معمولی زیست رو تو چند ساعت میتونی بخونی) به خدا بعدش انقدررر اعتماد به نفست میاد بالاااا که حددد و اندازه نداره!!
بعدش برگرد رو برنامت...


به قول مستر افشار, این اهسته و پیوسته رفتن هممممشششش  کشکه!! کسی برندس که گاززز بده بره اصلا هم به دیگران توجهی نکنه!!! اصلا به نکات مشاوره ای توجه نکن که چمیدونم مثلللللا بعد غذا تا یک ساعت نباید چیزی بخون!!!!  بابا کششششششکن این لامصباااا کشکککککک, سد ادم میشن تو کار
بخوننن به نیت یادگیری نه به نیت عمل کردن به برنامه ی خیالی که برای تو تنظیم نشده(چون هنوز نمیدونی که تواناییت چقدر وگرنه از برنامه عقب نمیموندی) و هرررر وقتی که خسته شدی یه رب بیست دقیقه استراحت کن... بعدش دوباره شروع کن...
درس رو از دید برنامه نگاه نننننکن بلکه باید به فکر این باشی که اول یاد بگیری و بعد خودتو بشناسی و بعد نم نم با برنامه به کارهات جهت بدی... نه اینکه این برنامه بیاد واست مصیبت بشه عزیزززممممم...

این استرس هم داره کارت رو خراب میکنه...


ولی ای کاش منم مث تو به 10 هزار راضی بودم امسال تموم میکردم این لامصبوووو*

----------


## Milad98

> *
> 
> 
> استارتر جان این امیر حسین راس میگه به خداااااا !!! من خودم چند روز به این موضوع پی بردم ...(البته بگم اگه علاقه باشه یه همچین اتفاقی میافته!!)
> میدونی مشکلت چیه؟؟؟ تو یادت رفته که چطوری پر کاری انجام بدی... تو یادت رفته چطوری اصلا درس بخونی... تو یادت رفته قبلنا چه قدم های بزرگی برداشتی...داری همش خودتو دس کم میگیری!!(خیللیییی خوووب درکت میکنم)   
> 
> پسر تو یخ زدیییی, بشین بککککوب بخون! چند روز محکم بخون (این چند روز دقیقا مثل نهالیه که تازه کاشتی باید خووووب ازش مراقبت کنی, کافیه که یه لگد بخوره تا خراب شده) بزار یخت وا شه ولی اصلا توجهت رو نزار رو برنامه ای که نوشتی!! فقط بخون و سعی کن تواناییت رو بشناسی تو یه هفنته...(مثلا بفهمی که یه فصل معمولی زیست رو تو چند ساعت میتونی بخونی) به خدا بعدش انقدررر اعتماد به نفست میاد بالاااا که حددد و اندازه نداره!!
> بعدش برگرد رو برنامت...
> 
> ...


*عجب انرژی ای!*

----------


## saj8jad

> من چی میگم شما چی میگی؟ میگم عادت به ساعت مطالعه بالا ندارم


خیلیم عالی و قانع کننده  :Y (551): 

پس بلند بخوان سورة الفاتحه مع الصلوات  :Y (551):

----------


## saj8jad

> '
> زیر 5000 کشوری میشه چند منطقه 1


دقیق دقیق نمیدونم داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ولی همون حدود 2500 - 2600 منطقه 1 میشه زیر 5000 کشوری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*استارتر عزیز!
به اندازه هدفت باید تلاش بکنی!
فقط با خواستن نمیشه که!
باید به سمتش بری
به سمتش حرکت کنی
به قول داداش امیرحسین
نمیتونم و اینا بهونه س
اگه واقعا بخوای میشه
اما 
اگه واقع بینانه نگاه کنیم
نمیشه!
تا زمانی که بالای 14 ساعت بخونی
با کیفیت بخونی
به هیچچی توجه نکنی
امیدوارم موفق بشید و به هدفتون برسید*

----------

